# 9/10/08 limit



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

5 of us went out this morning...shot 24 by 8 AM...i coulda made it to school and been one of the happiest guys with 24 down...but if your 1 away, its an unwritten rule you stay in the field for your limit...30-45 minutes later i got a pair to break off a flock of 7...before the pair got there about 15 came in from behind us and locked up into the shooting hole...the guy we wanted to take the last shot missed so we all shot...ONE bird fell...after flying over 500 yards away haha we were so ******...thought we didnt get any at birsd that close...anyways...here are some pictures for ya guys!



















I had to take a lone picture with the new hoodie!!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Pimpin' the BaitPile Ballerz threads....

NICE!


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

nice pics!! looks like a good time


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

By the way...I think the goose gods wanted us to hunt this field this morning....

They were all in one big group, STRAIGHT out from the approach into the field, and 10 yards into the field was the pile of straw that the harrow left!

2nd best goose hunt of my life! Look forward to this weekend!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job! Sweet pics


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice hoodie!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Congrats Man ! Awsome! I am still waiting on my first great hunt of the year.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Sweet :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Now thats how the BPballers do it! :beer:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Fun looking hunt.

Lil' Troy would be jealous. He _wants_ to be a baller.






Although that track is from back in the day in 99, so perhaps he has finally achieved baller status.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I may have to get a new ring tone.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

mshutt said:


> By the way...I think the goose gods wanted us to hunt this field this morning....


It's gotta be the lucky hoodies. :beer:


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

You do know that if a warden would've been there, several tickets would've been issued for group hunting? Nice hunt but be smarter about it.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> You do know that if a warden would've been there, several tickets would've been issued for group hunting? Nice hunt but be smarter about it.


I must be missing somthing


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> I must be missing somthing


ME TOO?
Group hunting????
is that illegal???

maybe you can clarify what you me by that! :beer:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

It wouldnt be right unless someone had somthing negative to say


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> You do know that if a warden would've been there, several tickets would've been issued for group hunting? Nice hunt but be smarter about it.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

that hunt doesn't look like it was any fun, im certainly glad i wasn't there pause NOT!.. HAHA we'll be killin more this weekend we gotta keep our luck goin! :lol:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Trapperjack said:


> You do know that if a warden would've been there, several tickets would've been issued for group hunting? Nice hunt but be smarter about it.


Fun police.....you're so busted!! :eyeroll:


----------



## CuttinDaisies (Nov 15, 2007)

He's probably referring to the fact that you had 24 dead geese with you, meaning 4 of the 5 guys had their limit, yet all of your shot to kill the last bird. And since party hunting is illegal, you would have gotten tickets.

Pretty nit picky if ya ask me.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Some wardens are like that and some aren't


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice sig cuttinDaisies 8)


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

Not to criticize but the unwritten rule should be " if you are one bird shy, you DO leave the field." I can't say that I have always followed that theory but we would all benefit in the end.

Nice hunt - Nice pic's


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

> Not to criticize but the unwritten rule should be " if you are one bird shy, you DO leave the field." I can't say that I have always followed that theory but we would all benefit in the end.


How about a un-written rule about staying off the roost's?? That is somthing everyone would benifit from, There is written rules about how long you can stay in the field, as long as you are there in those times who cares :huh:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There is an unwritten rule about unwritten rules. Everybody has their own. Nice picutres


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice pics and sounds like a hell of a hunt! :beer:


----------



## Scott LeDuc (Aug 4, 2008)

GHND

My only point was this. There is nothing wrong with walking out of a field 1 short of your limit when you knock down 24.... I was coming from a conservation perspective, not legal perspective.

I am with you on the roost busters....


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There isnt a limit on roost busters is there?


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

At the time the last bird was shot 4 of the 5 hunters had their limit and not allowed to shoot at another goose. It looks like I was able to educate a few of the youngsters on this board becuase a warden will write you up for that since it's extremely obvious if you are being watched. I don't care if you don't believe me but maybe next time when a limit is close you might just want to start looking over your shoulder or maybe talk it out with your group before a hunt is ruined by something very stupid! If one or two birds are needed, figure out the one or two shooters left to fill out. Is it that big of a deal if the person misses and you have to go home with one short? uke:


----------

